# radio cd auto



## deivid5001 (Feb 3, 2007)

hola, no se si este post va aqui o en otro foro (creo que es este). voy a contaros mi problema

tengo el cd original de citroen xsara y resulta que cuando tengo el coche apagado le introduzco un cd y me lo lee perfectamente, pero cuanto tengo el coche encendido no lo lee y lo expulsa, (pero si tengo el coche arrancado y la radio fuera de su hueco me lo lee) Alguien me puede decir a que es debido? gracias


----------



## zerocold (Abr 20, 2007)

probablemente se deba a la vibracion del auto, la mayoria de los autoestereos de "linea" utilizan lectores muy rigidos en su chasis para disminuir costos y al momento de encender el auto el laser tiembla demasiado y le es imposible leer el disco por eso te lo rechaza, yo te recomendaria que primero limpiaras el laser, y despues sujetaras muy bien tu autoestereo de sus anclajes.
espero te sirva mi ayuda.


----------

